# Good place for case badges?



## AMDCam (Dec 20, 2005)

Hey, I'm looking for these stickers:

Corsair XMS Memory
Windows XP Media Center Edition
Nvidia
Nvidia Nforce 3 Ultra
Nvidia 6800 Ultra
Nvidia 6800 Go
Pentium M
Vantec
MSI
Opteron (144)

Some are REALLY hard to come by. I found a few, but is there any store on the net that I can find most of these on? I mean 2 ebay stores have a lot of them, but the Windows MCE, 6800 Ultra, Nforce 3 Ultra, 6800 Go, Pentium M are all hard to find. Thanks guys


----------



## tony929292 (Dec 20, 2005)

http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQfgtpZ1QQfrppZ25QQsassZfunkyputers


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Dec 20, 2005)

tony929292 said:
			
		

> http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQfgtpZ1QQfrppZ25QQsassZfunkyputers





That's pretty expensive. Can't you just hop by some store and ask for them? It used to work in several stores here.


----------



## AMDCam (Dec 20, 2005)

Alright thanks dude. That's the site I found, funkyputers and some other guy too. I mean other than ebay though, but thanks again man.

Awesome dan, where do you think though? Like small computer shops that sell overclocker/modder/tech stuff? I assume big places like best buy shouldn't, but I just don't know how much demand there is for a retail outlet to sell badges like that. Thanks though dude


----------



## tony929292 (Dec 20, 2005)

yea i was looking for a place that sells them to i live in st.louis missouri lots of compter modder shop here couldn't find them so what to good old ebay and i "got it there" they r hard to find though diffently the one on your list good luck though


----------



## tony929292 (Dec 20, 2005)

btw they add diffent one all the time if there not there this week they might be next week goes the same both ways there   there this week might not be next week  but that ebay for you


----------



## HookeyStreet (Dec 20, 2005)

I agree with the others 'funkyputers' on eBay are very good.  Ive used them a few times now, good service and nice people too   All of the badges are domed aswell which looks great


----------



## djbbenn (Dec 20, 2005)

One in Canada is Bigfootcomputers. They're a pretty good case mod shop.

-Dan


----------

